# Advice from the British Embassy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Following the death of Al-Qaeda leader Osama Bin Laden we advise British nationals overseas to monitor the media carefully for local reactions, remain vigilant, exercise caution in all public places and avoid demonstrations, large crowds of people and public events.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We are aware of reports of protests by Bedouins on the road between Ras Sudr and Abu Rudeis in South Sinai. If you are considering travelling on this road, exercise caution and seek advice from local security authorities before proceeding.


----------

